# Growth on Bowie’s face



## Budaleigh (Aug 14, 2021)

About a month a mole like growth started on my Bowie’s face. He’s going to the Vet next week. I wondered if anyone else has seen this before?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How old is Bowie?
It looks like a puppy wart, are you seeing any inside his mouth? 
I would still have the vet check it out.


----------



## Budaleigh (Aug 14, 2021)

Budaleigh said:


> About a month a mole like growth started on my Bowie’s face. He’s going to the Vet next week. I wondered if anyone else has seen this before?
> View attachment 103597


Bowie is 7 months. I don’t know if there are any in his mouth. He’s got a vet appt this week, so I’ll probably find out then. Thanks


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks just like a viral papilloma. Viral Papilloma in Dogs - Symptoms, Causes, Diagnosis, Treatment, Recovery, Management, Cost


----------



## Budaleigh (Aug 14, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Looks just like a viral papilloma. Viral Papilloma in Dogs - Symptoms, Causes, Diagnosis, Treatment, Recovery, Management, Cost


Thank you Dan! Fits the description of what I’m seeing. Happy to hear good prognosis! Rebecca


----------

